# how to edit cc_config in Ubuntu 13.10



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 17, 2013)

i would like to know how to edit the config file for WCG in Ubunutu.  ive decided to give it a go and want to report tasks immediately.


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i would like to know how to edit the config file for WCG in Ubunutu.  ive decided to give it a go and want to report tasks immediately.



I had a link somewhere- I'll see if I can find it..... found it!

see this post:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2977756&postcount=30


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 18, 2013)

got BOINC installed now just need the link from my good man Norton


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> got BOINC installed now just need the link from my good man Norton



See the link in the first post- courtesy of Mad Shot 

FYI-  Ctrl + Alt + T will pull up the terminal 

*worked with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 18, 2013)

im using ubuntu 13.10 and i get nothing


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im using ubuntu 13.10 and i get nothing



This worked fine with 12.04 LTS 

This is as far as I can go regarding Linux.... will need to defer to google or more Linux experienced Team members


----------



## xvi (Oct 18, 2013)

Ctrl + Alt + F1 will always get you terminal. 

Otherwise, I recommend the very, very excellent Tilda or Guake drop-down terminal emulators.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 18, 2013)

or alt+F2 and then type "terminal" in the prompt. Or search for "terminal" in the search field of the start menu thing (sorry, I did not use Uby for ages so I can not be of real help here).


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 18, 2013)

Just use Gedit. 

example: 
	
	



```
sudo gedit
```
 or edit the file outside of /etc like the "_Documents_" folder and then copy it to /etc/boinc-client. 
	
	



```
cd /home/user/Documents
```
 then once in the Documents folder 
	
	



```
sudo cp cc_config.xml /etc/boinc-client
```


----------



## xvi (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh! If you want a text editor, may I recommend the extremely user-friendly vim!

(As a sidenote, you shouldn't use sudo for GUI applications. You should use gksu/gksudo instead, or at least that's what I was told.)


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 19, 2013)

I've never had issues with using sudo with GUI applications. Though I have read the thing about gksudo as well.

Been long since I messed around with Ubuntu last. Ever since I found it incompatible with my desktops overclock... Kind of sad, was fun to mess around with it. :S


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 22, 2013)

i can get as far as editing the config, now it says i dont have permission to edit the file when i go to save 'cause its ready only and im not the owner.  Any suggestions?

Edit: apparenty i cant change anything in the root folder, is there a way to enable write/read access in the root folder or my /etc/boinc-client folder?


----------



## xvi (Oct 22, 2013)

Are you sure you're root? As root, try "chmod 666 <filename/foldername>". This will give read/write permssions to owner/group/everyone.

If you'd like to sudo your way in to root permanently, the most proper way I've found is "sudo -i". The second best, "sudo -s" and the least best way, although very popular, "sudo su". All work and I would be hard pressed to explain why one way is better than the other. When you're done, type "exit" to go back to your normal user.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 22, 2013)

You know? This is why I preferred Mint. The right click menu has "Open as Administrator" right there, no sudo stuff (not saying that it's hard to do in terminal but it gets tiresome when you're setting up multiple boxes).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2013)

Use the "sudoedit " command in terminal.  The link Norton posted should have everything you need. When you use the sudoedit command it will ask for the root password.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 22, 2013)

its not in my root folder, the config is in the etc file and when i click on properties it says the owner is root


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 22, 2013)

thanks Mad, that worked  it didnt as for permissions or anything, it just saved the file and i went and checked it after closing all windows and appropriate programs.

I want to thank everyone as im a Ubuntu/Linux noob, but i really enjoy using this OS and crunching on Ubuntu.


----------



## xvi (Oct 22, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> its not in my root folder, the config is in the etc file and when i click on properties it says the owner is root



Oh! You'll want chown (CHange OWNer) then. "chown <user> <group> <filename/foldername>" if I'm not mistaken.



AlienIsGOD said:


> thanks Mad, that worked  it didnt as for permissions or anything, it just saved the file and i went and checked it after closing all windows and appropriate programs.
> 
> I want to thank everyone as im a Ubuntu/Linux noob, but i really enjoy using this OS and crunching on Ubuntu.



Glad it's working now though!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2013)

When you use the sudoedit command it gives you root permission to edit the file


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

xvi said:


> Oh! You'll want chown (CHange OWNer) then. "chown <user> <group> <filename/foldername>" if I'm not mistaken.



erm, no matter how tempting it might be, I highly recommend to _*never* change any permissions / owners_ of anything under /etc, /usr, /bin, /sbin, /lib and /boot unless You _absolutely_ know _what_ You are doing, _why_ You are doing it and what are the _exact consequences_ of doing it.

(in this case, You might end up getting Your dpkg confused in a bad way if the owner / permissions of that file are changed)

Well, at least You got it sorted out, AiG 

P.S. It's covered in my cruncher's guide to Linux, IIRC. But it's too late for that


----------

